# Dave Kane Time Trial League. Northern Ireland. 17/04/08



## speedkingsox (18 Apr 2008)

Here is a wee video of our TT league in Northern Ireland. The course is at Woodgreen near Ballymena and its our fastest course which holds the Irish Records for the 10 and 25 mile TT's 18.21 and 47.06 respectively.



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du9XXJ32zdU


This is the second half of the TT as i was busy riding the first half!!!!


Sox
Team Madigan


----------



## dmoan (18 Apr 2008)

Have to say I am really enjoying your videos - keep on posting!


----------



## speedkingsox (18 Apr 2008)

Cheers Dude!


----------



## dmoan (18 Apr 2008)

What was your time, by the way?


----------



## speedkingsox (18 Apr 2008)

dmoan said:


> What was your time, by the way?




*17/4/08 Woodgreen*


John Heverin Clann Eireann-Linen Green 20.57 
Colm Cassidy Usher IRC 21.05 
Paul Brady Emyvale 21.11 
Thomas Martin Clann Eireann-Linen Green 21.36 
Gordon Scott East Antrim 21.40 
Jonathon Dempsey East Antrim 21.45 
Paul Vaughan Maryland 21.48 
Cathal Hendron Apollo 21.57 
Gary Cranston East Antrim 21.57 
*Simon Stockton Team Madigan 22.03 *
Adrian McDermott Four Masters 22.06 
Paul Kane Northern-Dave Kane 22.19 
David Barton South Derry 22.26 
Paul Wilkinson West Down 22.31 
Lennie Kirk Slane Cycles 22.32 
Jim McConnell East Antrim 22.34 
Martin McDevitt Four Masters 22.41 
Chris Meenan Phoenix CC 23.12 
Kevin Lynch Newry Wheelers 23.15 
Paul Swenarton North Down 23.17 
John Neill Phoenix CC 23.22 
Brendan Duddy Foyle CC 23.23 
Finbar Cummins Phoenix CC 23.24 
Chris Sandy Four Masters 23.32 
Albert Douglas Team Madigan 23.33 
Uel Cunningham Team Bibsport 23.37 
Phil Holland Maryland 23.39 
Sean McFadden Four Masters 23.40 
Davy Quinn Apollo 23.41 
David McClean Ballymena 24.11 
Jonny Beers East Antrim 24.20 
Colin McCluskey Team Madigan 24.20 
David Neill Team Madigan 24.30 (PB) 
Alaister Fiddes Juiced-Orchard 24.33 
Enda McDaid Apollo 24.44 
Warren McNeill Clann Eireann-Linen Green 24.44 
Joe Henry Phoenix CC 24.46 
Dominic Drumm Bann Wheelers 24.47 
Adam McGreevey Juiced-Orchard 25.05 
Paul Dorman North Down 25.07 
Adam Speer Four Masters 25.10 
Pat Gill Four Masters 25.10 
Brian Coonan Naas 25.12 
John McAuley Apollo 25.14 
Billy Kirk Ards CC 25.16 
Harry Martin Clann Eireann-Linen Green 25.49 
Brendan McCartan Phoenix CC 26.00 
Alan Graham Old Bleach 26.04 
David Cartmill North Down 26.15 
Alan Rodgers Northern-Dave Kane 26.16 
Paul McIntyre Four Masters 26.53 
Colin Wilson Ards CC 26.55 
John Maxwell Ballymena 27.08 
William Orr Ards CC 27.29 
Gerry Scullion Bann Valley 27.41 
Mandy Cormican Phoenix CC 30.00 


It was a pretty windy night, cross-wind (more angry-wind!!!), My PB on the same course is 20.56 so training to get back near that again hehe.


Sox
Team Madigan


----------



## Dave5N (19 Apr 2008)

testers


----------

